# Pregnancy symptoms while on progesterone



## finnegansmom (Jul 15, 2007)

This is my 5th pregnancy. When I had a bloodtest at 22dpo, my progesterone came back at 15. I've never had low progesterone before, ever. I never spot, I have 14/15 day luteal phases, etc. Although I am nursing a 13 months and my cycles are a few days longer than normal. So since I'm 40 and have had a mc before my midwife put me on crinone. (yuck).

Anyways, I'm wondering - which pregnancy symptoms are caused by the progesterone and which are caused by the actual pregnancy? I feel pretty horrible (MS, exhausted, etc) but I think all of those are caused from progesterone? I'm pretty new to progesterone therapy but I'm hoping there are a few symptoms that are caused more by hcg then progesterone.

I just need something to hold on to that lets me know that the pregnancy is doing OK for now. Having had a missed MC, I hate feeling so in the dark...

Thanks in advance.

Michelle


----------



## LilyTiger (Dec 11, 2011)

Did they just do one progesterone test? My understanding is that progesterone spikes and plummets throughout the day, so one single test is likely to be wildly inaccurate. I had a prog test done and was told it was so low that I hadn't ovulated, and that was the month I conceived. My doc didn't put me on any progesterone at all because she said the tests are quite inaccurate because they only measure the level at one particular point during the day. I'm not really answering your question, I know, it just seems odd to prescribe it after one test if that's the only symptom you have.


----------



## finnegansmom (Jul 15, 2007)

They did 2 tests. One at 22 dpo (15) and one at 24 dpo (15.8).

My midwife wasn't super concerned about the level - it wasn't dire but I've read under 20 is low. She has more of the under 12 is low thinking. Being older now (40) could be the reason, I do know that hormones change as women start getting closer to menopause. I also am a firm believer that progesterone levels can be low because the body already knows something is wrong with the pregnancy, so that's why I was torn. I certainly did not want to prolong the inevitable. But since the US showed it right on track to the day with a healthy HB I feel confident that at least for now things are going well (hopefully).

I'm just wondering if any of my pregnancy symptoms are not because of the progesterone...and because of the increased HCG instead.


----------



## Vegan Princess (Jun 20, 2007)

Plenty of women need progesterone to sustain their pregnancies and have healthy babies - so it doesn't mean the pregnancy is off to begin with. Nursing can definitely mess with you progesterone levels. And you are right, age can as well. I have premature ovarian aging and my first sign was my low progesterone levels.

You are right, your numbers defiinitely aren't dire - but I think I would feel best taking it, if I were you.

So I've had lots of experience taking progesterone while TTC and most recently I took intramuscular injections of it once/day after doing IVF. That was fun. I think progesterone can make you tired and more hungry. But I really don't think it does much else. I had zero morning sickness with my last pregnancy that I took it and very mild morning sickness this time, despite being on mega doses of it. And I had no major pregnancy symptoms when I took it for TTC and wasn't pregnant. I think the symptoms are more from the HCG.

Cindy


----------



## finnegansmom (Jul 15, 2007)

Cindy, thanks so much for your post! That's what I wanted to hear...I feel rather horribly nauseous so I hoping that's a sign of the HCG being nice and high and not the the progesterone. Of course the frequent urination (like 5 times at night!) might be hcg as well I'm hoping. Thanks again!


----------



## Vegan Princess (Jun 20, 2007)

Yep - sounds like signs of a healthy pregnancy. 

Cindy


----------



## gozal (Nov 7, 2008)

I have had supplementary progesterone on many cycles and the fakout pg symptoms it gave me were always super-smell and tender breasts. Never any m/s or nausea. I could be wrong, but I believe nausea is an hCG sympptom, not a progesterone one. It is from fairly high hCG as well, an hCG injection does not cause them (at least for me). So everything sounds great in your case!


----------



## wissa19 (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi - Just wanted to say I agree with Gozal. I've been on progesterone (& hCG) both pregnant and non-pregnant. The only time I ever had MS and exhaustion I was pregnant. In fact, the progesterone alone didn't even do much to my bbs. The progesterone can cause constipation and bloating like pregnancy, but I've never heard of it causing MS.

P.S. My Re's office says the risk of miscarriage is only 10% after a healthy HB and 5% after 8 weeks.


----------

